# Commercial Roofing Contractor or Company



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

below me


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

4 seasons said:


> below me


 Me too.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Never did care much for spam!!


----------



## mhalls (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Zach

What type of work do you undertake? I work for a specialist coating business named Cladding Coatings. We apply protective coatings to architectural roof and wall cladding.
Check us out at www.claddingcoatings.co.uk

regards

Mike


----------

